
Ask HN: How likely is China to produce their own x86 chips? - phaser
The x86 architecture dominates almost all the server market, and they have to import it from AMD&#x2F;Intel, whereas a local produced clone chip would score big benefits for China to compete with the US further.<p>How likely is the scenario where Chinese companies choose to violate intellectual property laws and start the production of x86 processors?
======
NotPaidToPost
This already exists, and does not breach any law as far as I'm aware.

[0]
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2018/07/10/amd_china/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2018/07/10/amd_china/)

[1] [https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/733/zhaoxin-launches-their-
hi...](https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/733/zhaoxin-launches-their-highest-
performance-chinese-x86-chips/)

